# converting a VC radiance vent-free from LP to NG HELP!



## jvilichka (Dec 24, 2010)

I purchased a vermont casting radiance vent-free stove. I was told that it was an easy conversion BACK to NG. I called VC 877- #, spoke with TomX156 and was told my model could not be converted. he sent me the owners manual for VC radiance vent-free model # RUVS40 serial # 2564. yet the owners manual gave me part numbers for NG  Orifice hood front, orifice hood rear, pilot ODC w/TP-OP NG control valve which honeywell no longer makes??? Can someone help me get the right parts to convert my stove back to NG. thanks, I'm just getting the parts, i will have a plumber put it together for me.
jackie


----------



## summit (Dec 26, 2010)

most vent free units I see are fuel specific. VC guy may have been right.


----------



## jvilichka (Dec 26, 2010)

thanks, i'm still thinking about spending the $400. and having it converted to NG. I had the LPG co here and they just can't find a reasonable place to stick the lp tank outside the house there's a problem every side too close to electric meter too close to windows. too much trouble going thru the attic then down the interior wall to the basement yada yada yada....


----------



## k0wtz (Dec 26, 2010)

i have a procom non vented no possilbe way to change from one gas to another.  dont even think about it just sell the stove and start over.

too bad been there done that!!

bob


----------



## ruth140 (Jan 1, 2011)

vent free appliances cannot be converted. Propane is roughly 3.5 times heavier than natural gas therefore its regulators, gas jet orifices and even its control valves are often different versus and the same piece of equipment using natural gas.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 1, 2011)

what we do at ESW is the valve and burner assembly are a complete drop in module , vent free cannot be changed out without changing the pilot and main orifaces, as well as the valve itself which is "gas specific"  our "modular package" makes it a snap to do it but it will only work in the EW stoves they were made for. im suprised that the valve you seek isnt made anymore by the manufacturer , did i read right that honeywell said that or did VC if it was VC they may simply not carry it anymore


----------



## k0wtz (Jan 1, 2011)

the problem is im sure anything can be done but vermont castings had some stoves out there that used some sort of a ceramic orfice.  according to what i have been told they cannot be duplicated plus honeywell has stopped making the gas valve.

so with all the custom stuff that has to be done it is very expensive.  therefore my opinion sell the stove and find another one that is what i had to do.

bob


----------



## jvilichka (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your input, i have found out that yes, it can be done, yes it is expensive. and yes i've ordered the parts, no! don't you just hate that.... i have not found someone to help me conver it yet.. but i will. Hey manahawkin, great store has beautiful displays.
thank you everyone. for your input.
jackie 
08731


----------



## ruth140 (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks 

you will also have to replace the burner system as well.
you have to ask yourself.... is this all worth putting yourself and your family at risk?
vent free products are very sensitive... co is something you cant even smell.
you will need a co detector .
since the manufacturer has said you can NOT convert their product you will not have a leg to stand on should something happen as a result of your conversion.
you can buy a vent free stove for as little as 350.00 bucks.
why not just do it that way??


----------



## k0wtz (Jan 1, 2011)

ive been down jackies road and it just wont work after that i learned my lesson.  i just purchased a mint v/castings radiance stove dumb me i assumed it could be altered for l/p well it cant be done.   i sold the stove and found another v/castings.

i have an unvented gas stove i would not do it again.  it puts way too much humidity in your house and when i wash my windows there is a black film on them.  what does this tell you? it is going to be a good sized job putting in a vented gas heater but it will be worth it once its done.

just my 2 cents.  dont get attached to anything!!

bob


----------



## ruth140 (Jan 1, 2011)

although we do sell vent free products we always educate the consumer to the problems they may encounter.
vented is the way to go.
i would never have a vent free product in my own home.


----------



## jvilichka (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks Chuck,
and your right don't get too attached, now i need to find a vented stove. ok any help out there... lol thanks everyone
jackie


----------



## ruth140 (Jan 1, 2011)

jotul and hearthstone make some great direct vent gas stoves.


----------



## k0wtz (Jan 1, 2011)

if you want used go to craigs list check within several cities in your state.  i really like the vermont castings the radiance goes about 400lb because it has a cast iron heat exchanger just like a gas furnice.  the stardance goes about 200lb it has 2 fan driven outlets at the top of the stov. make sure both stoves have fans in them i think the stardance came standard with a fan.  gas stoves rarely wear out my folks had one in their homo for 50 years and its still there.

one thing you will need is a thermostat because neither one of them come with one i bought a thermostast for 20.00 off amazon.com you will need a millivolt one.  some of those stoves come with direct vent some  b-vent.  

if you live in ohio there are seveal listed.  there is one listed in urbana il that is in mint condition and comes setup for natural gas.

bob


----------



## k0wtz (Jan 1, 2011)

jackie

are you saying you dont have n/gas or any gas presently?

bob


----------

